# Good Golly Miss Mollie



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought I share with you how big she is getting,15 weeks old and 38 pounds.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is absolutely precious!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. Love the roo roo picture.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE those Berners. What a cutie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is darned cute. Does she have a cart yet?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a cutie!! I love BMD's too


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She is so cute!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I simply love this pupper....toooo much
What's her personality like? I know very little about Berner's...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HOW FREAKIN CUTE!!!!!!!

I love me some Berners!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We were considering a BMD for our second dog as they are soo stunning looking and have a great personality... but went with golden #2 instead (couldn't take the short lifespan).

Mollie is adorable... esp. love that first pic!!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Mollie is adorable! So cute and cuddly!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

How large do BMD's get when adult age? 38 lbs @ 15 weeks is umm umm WOW. Molly is a cutie too.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mollie is adorable!! I have heard that BMD's are just fantastic dogs!!


----------

